

Good hacker essays? - Scriptor

I'll be honest and say that this is for a college assignment. I need to choose an essay from which I can then study to understand more fully and finally come up with my own idea. Honestly, I am a little tired of most of the essays in our anthology so I'd like to use something that fit my experiences more.<p>It's hard to describe, but I'm looking for essays of the hacker-spirit, it doesn't have to be related to computers or tech. It just needs to come from that mindset.<p>The more general it is the better, so I'd prefer something about the values of openness and Free to one about the openness of Linux or something like that. I know PG has a large collection, but some pointers would still be nice. Also, good essays that you think hackers tend to like in general are also welcome, even if they're not "hacker-esque".<p>My apologies if it looks like I'm making HN do my homework. Please look at it more as me trying to find literature that is more representive of me. I will use others as possible choices, so please don't think I'm trapping myself into writing about hackers.
======
gollywog
I'd go for something by Paul Graham. Maybe <http://www.paulgraham.com/hp.html>
Sort of appropriate for a question on HN, but it's also very good.

------
hs
<http://www.paulgraham.com/gh.html> <http://www.foundersatwork.com/steve-
wozniak.html> <http://www.gapingvoid.com/Moveable_Type/archives/000932.html>

------
pavelludiq
Eric Raymond is a good start. I also like Steve Yegge's blog posts. Also Zed
Shaw's essays are a good read, this one is my favorite:
<http://www.zedshaw.com/essays/master_and_expert.html>

Surely theres a better list, but these are the first names that came to my
mind.

------
tokenadult
This Hacker News site has a library of essays and articles:

<http://ycombinator.com/lib.html>

(The link appears at the bottom of the main page.)

------
chanux
My favorite by ESR <http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html>

------
ve
I just started reading "The hacker ethic" by Pekka Himmanen. Sounds like
something you would be interested in.

